# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  ایجاد لینک در برنامه(مثلا اینستاگرام)

## dc-master

سلام
من توی بعضی برنامه ها دیدم که آیکون اینستاگرام رو گذاشته تا روش کلیک(لمس)کنی وارد برنامه اینستاگرام میشه و پروفایل طراح رو باز میکنه
یا آیکون ستاره گذاشته تا روش کلیک میکنی وارد صفحه ی اون برنامه توی بازار میشه و قسمت ارسال نظر (توی بازار)باز میشه
چطوری میشه از این لینکا ساخت؟
ممنون

----------


## saeed_g21

خوب خودت عکسی ایکونی هرچیزی که میخوای قرار بده بعد در کلیک هاشون بگو بره فلان جا این که مشکلی نداره

----------


## amirhossein.h

این جور چیزا رو با یه سرچ کوچیک میشه پیدا کرد
http://www.mkyong.com/android/how-to...s-web-browser/

----------


## saeed_g21

راستی حتی میتونی یک اکتیویتی ایجاد کنی و یک webview قرار بدی تا در خود برنامت اون لینک ها باز بشن البته در این حالت بایستی جاوا اسکریپت هارو هم براش فعال کنی اینم کار تمیزی در میاد

----------


## dc-master

با تشکر از پاسخ همه



> راستی حتی میتونی یک اکتیویتی ایجاد کنی و یک webview قرار بدی تا در خود برنامت اون لینک ها باز بشن البته در این حالت بایستی جاوا اسکریپت هارو هم براش فعال کنی اینم کار تمیزی در میاد


این روشو بلدم :لبخند گشاده!: ولی من میخوام با لمس اون آیکون ها در اصل برنامه های دیگه باز بشه مثل اینستاگرام
راستی یه سوال؟
لینک اینساگرام چیه؟ :متفکر: که با خود برنامه اینستاگرام باز بشه و وارد پروفایل خودم بشه :افسرده: 
حالا بازار رو میدونم لینکش چیه ولی چطوری تا وارد برنامه بازار شد صفحه نظرات باز بشه؟ :متفکر:

----------


## signweb

سلام لینک اینستا زیاد تاثیری نداره

----------

